# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Cili piktor ju pëlqen më shumë?!

## McLaren

Salvador Dali  piktor surealist  pikturat e tij me pelqejne shum  sidomos  piktura e titulluar gjumi.

----------


## Blue_sky

As "meditative rose" s'eshte keq e Dalit.Piktore te preferuar kam shume por Gauguin dhe Picasso jane te paarritshem.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Janë të shumtë ata, pikturat e të cilëve janë tashmë kryevepra. 

Por Rembrant, Renoir, Monet, Delacroix, Vasnetsov,  më tërheqin më shumë.

Po vendos sot këtu :

Jean Honore Fragonard - The Stolen Kiss 
Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema   - "Spring flowers"

----------


## StormAngel

Definitivisht Salvador Dali.
Askund tjeter nuk kam gjetur veten si tek veprat e Dali, dhe asgje nuk me ka pelqyer keshtu ne tufe si te gjithe veprat e Dali.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Definitivisht Salvador Dali.
> Askund tjeter nuk kam gjetur veten si tek veprat e Dali, dhe asgje nuk me ka pelqyer keshtu ne tufe si te gjithe veprat e Dali.


Ah, kështu për të gjetur veten thua ti !? 
E kam gjetur unë tek "The great wave of Kanagawa" nga Katsushika Hokusai . 

:)

----------


## kolombi

Pa e hequr veten per specialiste ne kete gjini arti,mrekullohem gjithmone me veprat e Pablo Picasso,dhe te nje gjeniu te vertete Vincent Van Gohg.

----------


## Leila

Lempicka :)

----------


## katana

lempicka

ishalla e ke per humor. 

hm pa diskutim Dali po dhe Reubens po m'pelqen goxha kto kohet e fundit. 

interesant eshte dhe Anselm Kheifer.

----------


## Leila

Sigurisht qe s'tallem. Vec se Tamara de Lempicka nuk eshte e vetmja qe pelqej; ne fakt s'jam as e sigurte sa me pelqen. Ne fund te fundit, so what nqs Lempicka s'u mbush syrin shumices sic ua mbushin emrat e Dalit apo Monet? Per mendimin tim, she worked on so little, me shume strukture, per te krijuar fytyra (sy specifikisht) that really hit home. Japin nje ndjesi familiariteti, si nje fytyre qe ekziston ose qe e kam pare, jo nje fytyre e krijuar... nje fytyre bland qe e shoh ne shume piktura, qe e harroj diten tjeter. Shikoni shembujt e portretit te Madame M., Madame Boucard, dhe refugjatet.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Well, Tamara eshte femer dhe si e tille, i shikon gjerat paksa ndryshe nga shumica e mjeshtrave-piktore.  Kjo eshte arsyeja, mendoj une, qe disa kane veshtiresi ta pelqejne krijimtarine e saj.

Per mua:
Henri Matisse!  Monet gjithashtu (_Sunrise_ & _Venice at Dusk_ ne vecanti). 

ps. gjithmone i kam pasur inat pyetjet e llojit "Cili ju pelqen me shume" Nuk jane aspak specifike.

----------


## katana

Royal Academy of Art ne Londer vjet pati nje shfaqje te Lempickes dhe vajta un zonja ta shoh kur me than qe me duhej te paguaja nja 12 pound per tu fut dhe kur e llogarita qe ishte 24 dollar menjehere bera per deren. Tani un vajta me interesin per ta pare nga afer punen e saj pasi isha e njohur me pikturat e saja nga interneti po vallaj per 24 dollar te s'emes. Po gjithsesi nuk me ndali te mernja nje nga ato brochurat tek lobi. Tashti merreni si te doni: ti cupke thua qe si femer ajo i sheh gjerat shume ndryshe nga mjeshtrat meshkuj (un nuk do e krahasoja me mjeshtrat meshkuj po ja po e lejojm ta krahasojm me meshkujt ne pergjithsi) po tek kjo fletushka na jepin i cik histori mbi Lempicken ku na tregonin sa ishte influencuar nga nje turne ne Itali ku na kishte pare punet e mjeshtrave si Mikelanxhelo. e benin lidhjen qe ne punen e Lempickes mund te vihet re mjeshteria dhe influenca e Mikelanxhelos. Tani un nga ana tjeter do thoja qe kuratoret e Akademis ose me te vertete e besojn nje gje te tille dhe ne fund te fundit nuk eshte ndonje stretch i madh ose kto per ta shitur me mire kte lempicken si femer dhe sidomos ate pamjen ndryshe nga meshkujt bejne lidhjen qe ajo nuk eshte dhe aq ndryshe se ja ka qen e inluencuar nga Mikelanxhelo qe patjeter eshte nje mjeshter. ah sa veshtire qe eshte te jesh femer artiste hall se duhet me qen  ndryshe (thjesht njehere se je femer e se si e tille humbesh ne mjeshterine e meshkujve)  e hall se do te bejn ca lidhje kot fare per te mos u dukur dhe aq ndryshe. 
per mua kjo mbetet "decorative" le te themi qe nuk mundi ti shkeputet mesimeve te Maurice Denis apo dhe Andre Lohte  dhe thjesht art-Deco rrymes qe kjo i perket. dhe interpretimi i saj i kubismit sintetik ishte shume fallco qe nga ngjyrat borgjese e hollimi i konceptit te Pikasos. 
gjithsesi eshte e vertete ajo qe ve re leila ne shijet e saja. mua ate sma kan dhene dhe kjo thjesht ka te bej qe mua me pelqen Dali.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

well, une nuk thashe qe eshte e perkryer. Pastaj, te qenit artist dhe kritik arti jane dy gjera krejt te ndryshme. Une kam bindjen se meshkujt, kane pasur dhe perseri kane epersi ne art, gjithmone duke i krahasuar me femrat. Publiku tani, gjithmone i vlereson krijimet e reja nen ndikimin ideve mashkullore (i.e. Mikelanxhelo); pra i mat me keto parametra.  Dhe femrat artiste, duke qene se nuk jane ne te njejtin nivel me meshkujt artiste, anojne me teper nga ana e vezhguesit sesa e krijuesit.  Prandaj dhe te rralla jane ato femra qe kane sukses ne art. Megjithate, ajo dilema qe permend ti eshte vezhgim shume interesant...hall te jesh ajo qe je, hall te jesh ndryshe. Gjithsesi, nga c'kam vene re une, femrat ende po perpiqen ti shpetojne gravitetit te piktoreve te medhenj. Nuk eshte e mjaftueshme qe krijimtaria te jete novatore; ajo, pike se pari, duhet te jete universale. Dhe mjeshtria e femrave akoma nuk e ka arritur kete nivel. Kuptohet qe gjerat s'jane te prera me thike.

----------


## denku

Caravaggio, Pollock, Sali Shijaku, Vermier, ........vijon...pa mbarim!

----------


## katana

hm besoj se do ta kesh pare shfaqjen e Caravaggio's tek National Gallery. 
Un nuk arrita ta shoh kur isha kesaj here ne Londer se gjithmon kur shkoja un pas ores 2-3 ishin shit biletat e dites e zorr se mdoli gjumi me heret te zija rradhe atje. 
se si po mduket emri i pollock aty ne mes mjeshterise se karavagios e vermeer?

----------


## angeldust

Sa te rrojme do mesojme, por tani per tani, Frida Kahlon e kam vecanerisht shume qejf.

Kurse nga tanet, Vangjush Mio, Kol Idromeno...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Caravaggio po! eshte kaq dramatik. Pollock asnjehere s'me ka pelqyer.
Angel, as Frida jote...sidomos ne self-portraits (j/k) :)

----------


## angeldust

:p
Epo s'eshte per te gjithe Frida, aq me teper s'eshte karamele e embel per cupkat. :D
Eshte e tharte si limon, apo e hidhur si kinine, si jeta nganjehere, vecanerisht jeta e saj.

----------


## katana

s'kishte si te mos ishte dramatik caravaggio perndryshe nuk do te ishte piktor barok (ksht thuhet ne shqip) eshte specialiteti i barokes qe te pikturonte pikerisht momentin me dramatik (te nje historie, apo ngjarje) 
frida po aq dramatike
po ne rastin e nje femre kjo merr dhe nje hije negative "ishte shume dramatike!"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

e megjithate, une nuk do ta krahasoja Fridan me te siperpermendurit. Nuk e di pse...kane dicka te vecante pikturat e koheve qe flasim (rilindjes, stilit barok, rokoko etj) s'po e gjej dot fjalen....something like,  awe! Ndoshta eshte thjesht shija ime por i shoh me "te gjalla." Meqe jemi ketu, Nicolas Poussin me ka pelqyer(I've seen a few of his) megjithese stili i tij ndryshon mjaft nga ai i Caravaggios. Ka me drite.

----------


## katana

ai eshte me akademik!
si me thene i ben gjerat sipas librit. ose thjesht fare eshte klasik qe ne menyren e te pikturuarit dmth qe nis me nje ngjyre te erret (kafe zakonisht) dhe qe aty nderton figurat e tij (stil romak). mua me eshte duk disi i thate ky as in figurat duken shume te sforcuara. 
ai ska "driten" e karavagios. karavagio njihet per stilin e tij ciaroscurro pas davincit qe pothuajse e shpiku.

----------

